# Start a project. mel's drive in!!!



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)




----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)

Soon. Sequel!:wave:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Excellent work! Looking forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*Start a project. mel's drive in*

Neat! Have you heard that Moebius Models is coming out with a 1/87th model of Mel's?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## z06 (Jun 22, 2007)

Great ideas.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

Amazing Ilan... Great work !!!


----------

